# Why the Puritanboard was down for an hour...



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2007)

For those interested in the "why" the Puritanboard was down it is explained here: http://webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=575924

The Houston data center was "dark" for about an hour due to a routing problem.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2007)

It was? I missed it!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 10, 2007)

no 5 9's for this month...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 11, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> no 5 9's for this month...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 11, 2007)

So you can't even say, "Houston, we have a problem."




OK thread, I've made my little so not funny comment. Crash and burn, baby!​​


----------

